# Plumbing



## devin98 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey Guys,

Just wondering where everyone gets their plumbing from? I need Marine safe hard piping with disconnects.

Thanks!
-Devin


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Lowe's
PVC piping and fittings and you can order from http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Bulkreefsupply.com and JJ Downs


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

sig said:


> http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/





fury165 said:


> Bulkreefsupply.com and JJ Downs


These three places. MOPS has pretty much all of the common stuff that you'll want.

If you have a tricky situation to get past, JJ Downs is pretty much where you'll end up.

BRS is good, but only if you have either a big order or something else to order.

You can also try JL aquatics, or my current go-to reef drygoods store, goreef: http://www.goreef.com/Plumbing/


----------

